# Crosby today..Pics



## TEXAN AVIATOR (Feb 25, 2009)

*Crosby today..Pics. More added*

Last ride before mudnats today with a small group. Now time for new belt and greasing all connections.


----------



## MTImodquad (Jan 2, 2009)

Cool pics!!! I wish we could ride like that before nats. The first mud of the years is nats every year.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

great pics man. i loves me some water riding


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

nice pics man. I have the itch bad.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

awesome pics!


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Great Pics! Thats what my Brute looked like after this weekend..


----------



## TEXAN AVIATOR (Feb 25, 2009)

One more, low res version but badass!! Buddy took it. when the brute owned a nasty hole!!


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

sick!


----------



## TC Powersports (Jan 22, 2010)

**** that is fun!


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

TEXAN AVIATOR said:


> One more, low res version but badass!! Buddy took it. when the brute owned a nasty hole!!


 

Very Cool Picture! That 5 Dollah Hole Mud is NASTY!


----------



## derk (Nov 24, 2009)

Nice pics. Looks like ya'll had a good time


----------



## CanAmChris (Jan 27, 2009)

great pics.. Wish we had somewhere like that to ride around here


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

looks like a great ride!!


----------



## cmcateer03 (Jan 8, 2010)

whats up with the football on front rack lol?


----------



## sjf323 (Mar 11, 2009)

Helps the front end float...........LOL


----------

